# Please not another problem



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

As many of you know, I've had a ton of issues with River. Well 2 days ago the dogs were playing with petstages crunchcore bone. A rather expensive Chewtoy that mimics chewing on a plastic bottle but is supposed to be safe. Well River who never chews up anything...she chews so gently on things they never show any damage.. managed to pull out the core of the toy and swallow it. I was thinking I'm probably panicking for no reason and she chewed it in to small pieces before swallowing. I mean how many times can a 6 month old really have a medical emergency. I also wasn't even sure at that point which dog ate it but noticed a part of the core was gone so figured it was eaten. Tonight her little butt seems to be having spasms and she can't get comfortable and her tummy is making gurgling noises. For now she is still hungry and thirsty and not vomitting so I'll just watch her closely and hope for a poo in the morning. I don't think I'll sleep. I really hope I'm over reacting. I'm so worried!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor River. Hope all is now well and no further problems.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hoping for a 'poo poo this morning from River....
(It is a good job that she is *SO* adorable )


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh dear! You'll have to try and reform it from the bits as they appear, to make sure it's all out  Good luck I hope she's ok today


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

if you know her usual poo routine and she doesn't go at the usual time I would be tempted to pop to the vets, I know its more money but there could end up being a blockage - that is because I am a worrier though, lets hope it all comes out with no probs.


----------



## Meredith (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks guys! She seems good so far today and pooing like a poo should  I'm optimistic I was just being paranoid  I am exhausted so hopefully her normal behavior continues and I get some sleep. I don't know how people handle the stress of real human babies lol


----------

